# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  ВСЕ У НАС - ПРОСТО КЛАСС! Интерактив для свадьбы, юбилея (др), корпоратива, выпускного, нг

## Николай Бугаков

*"ВСЕ У НАС – ПРОСТО КЛАСС!" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*



*Уважаемые коллеги! Задумывались ли вы над тем, как ярко, динамично и весело активировать гостей? Как их объединить и сделать одним сплоченным коллективом? Да так, чтобы они не просто повторяли за вами движения и фразы, а чтобы в итоге получилось поэтапное, логически связанное, поздравление? А что, если в завершении усилить поздравительный эффект цыганским вокалом, под который можно не только поднять бокалы, но и оторваться на всю катушку?

Именно этой цели посвящен музыкальный застольный интерактив «Все у нас – просто класс!» от студии «Ника плюс». Это застолка для работы без проектора.*

*Интерактив создан в следующих версиях:
1. Свадебная.
2. Юбилейная (для Дня рождения).
3. Корпоративная.
4. Выпускная.
5. Новогодняя.
*

*Застолка безреквизитная и разделена на 2 части, в которых, помимо разговорных моментов, подготавливающих публику к основным фразам и действиям, используются 2 минусовки с прописанным бэк-вокалом для ведущего и гостей. Главное действие происходит в двух музыкальных частях. Текст и мелодия максимально упрощены и адаптированы для работы, поэтому интерактив подойдет как для поющих, так для и не поющих ведущих. Не поющие с легкостью могут прочитать текст речитативом, а в остальном им поможет бэк-вокал. 

Каждая версия отличается прописанным бэк-вокалом и текстом, в зависимости от вида праздника. Это придает эксклюзивность каждой версии именно для конкретного мероприятия. В конце каждой версии действие усиливается цыганским вокалом. В выпускной версии не предлагается поднимать бокалы в силу специфики мероприятия.

Кроме того, в комплект каждой версии входят два трека: наливайка (хлопалка в выпускной версии) и поздравлялка, которые можно использовать на протяжении всего мероприятия.

Застолка основана на зажигательной песне Стаса Костюшкина – С Днем рождения, мальчишка:



Отрывки демо-версий для поющих и не поющих ведущих:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3UsN/2ZeCMjE6g
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3dza/4TPCNKqXW

Благодарим студию "MWM" за помощь в записи номера:
https://vk.com/mwm_studio

В комплект любой версии входят: 2 минусовки с бэк-вокалом, 2 демо-версии для поющих и не поющих ведущих, наливайка (хлопалка в выпускной версии) и поздравлялка, описание и текст для печати.
*
*Стоимость любой версии - 500 руб.*

*Учитывая пожелания коллег, которые уже давно и успешно используют интерактив «Добавим кача!», новый интерактив «Все у нас – просто класс!» может являться его альтернативой или продолжением.

Для тех, кто еще не знаком с блоком «Добавим кача!», узнать подробнее можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606

Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

anzelika70 (17.12.2019), Бегущая по волнам (10.02.2020), Славина (17.12.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.12.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (21.01.2020), Успешная (05.02.2020)

----------


## Мэри Эл

А у меня уже есть)))  :Yahoo:  
Рекомендую тем, кто любит объединят гостей общей песней. Ненапряжный вариант, в плане слов для гостей, и заводит, и мелодия навязчивая, быстро запоминается))) потом ходишь и бубнишь))) 
Универсальная вещь, для всего подойдет. 



> Арфы нет ! возьмите бубен))) Новинка сезона!


 *NEW! "ВСЕ У НАС – ПРОСТО КЛАСС!" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"* :Tatice 04:

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.12.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.12.2019)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Ура! У меня тоже теперь есть этот материал! Универсальный! Веселый! заводной! Активность  гостей обеспечена. Обожаю    такие   моменты, где петь не могу, там, как   репер-почитаю...Пока учу новогодний вариант, остальное будет уже как семечки!   Спасибо, Коля!  Просто балдею от твоих материалов! Уже много лет...

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.12.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.12.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А у меня уже есть))) 
> Рекомендую тем, кто любит объединят гостей общей песней. Ненапряжный вариант, в плане слов для гостей, и заводит, и мелодия навязчивая, быстро запоминается))) потом ходишь и бубнишь)))
> Универсальная вещь, для всего подойдет.


Эльвира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Когда впервые я услышал песню Стаса костюшкина - С Днем рождения, мальчишка, она мне тоже запала на слух и очень понравилась. Ходил, пел и бубнил :Grin:  Для работы я решил максимально упростить текст и мелодию, чтобы легко запоминались слова и можно было не только пропеть, но и  прочитать речитативом. По-моему, все отлично получилось! :Derisive: 
Пусть у нас все будет класс! :Ok:

----------

Мэри Эл (17.12.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.12.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (21.01.2020)

----------


## Парина

> Задумывались ли вы над тем, как ярко, динамично и весело активировать гостей?


Конечно, Николай, неоднократно)))



> музыкальный застольный интерактив «Все у нас – просто класс!» от студии «Ника плюс».


А вот оно чудо, Коля уже всё за меня продумал! И снова не перестаю повторять, как сделано всё грамотно, профессионально, весело! бери и делай. Спасибо тебе большое за новые изюминки, за щедрость и ПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМ! Берутся за многие делать и озвучки, и миксы, и подложки, но выбираешь из всего качественно сделанные программы, а именно твои, Николай!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.12.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.12.2019)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Вау-вау, просто класс!!!! Просмотрела, изучила- беру в работу!!! Цыганские мотивы - очень даже хорошо! Буду делать в конце второго стола, а потом цыганочку с присоединением, будет  все логично и  на позитиве!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.12.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.12.2019)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Вот и я стала счастливой обладательницей этого суперблока! 
Думаю, ведущие со мной согласятся, что вот такие фишки делают наш праздник ярким и незабываемым. Потом гости еще целый вечер напевают слова из этой песни! 
Кстати, спасибо огромное за подробное описание блока, за варианты для поющих и не поющих ведущих, за классные отбивки.
Все сделано со вкусом! Впрочем, как всегда, на высоте!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.12.2019), оксана 1974 (02.01.2020)

----------


## Славина

> Думаю, ведущие со мной согласятся, что вот такие фишки делают наш праздник ярким и незабываемым. Потом гости еще целый вечер напевают слова из этой песни!


100%, проверено не одним банкетом! Если фишечка забойная, да под супер хит, это всегда 100% попадание! 

Коля всегда к своим фишечкам подходит основательно, все безупречно - и в музыке, и в тексте, и в качестве. Все настолько разъяснено, разжевано и положено на блюдечко с голубой каемочкой, что никаких вопросов не возникает. Прописаны сразу все варианты, на все случаи и торжества! Все очень интеллигентно! Стиль НИКИ ПЛЮС, что тут еще сказать. Кто с ним знаком - тот стильный ведущий!  :Grin:  Коль, благодарю за этот блок! Надеюсь он станет украшением моих банкетов (да и не только моих, а и всех, кто уже приобрел и приобретет его) как и все, что ты делаешь своим золотым умом и золотыми руками! С наступающим тебя Новым годом! Пусть он принесет тебе много счастливых, удачных и богатых моментов!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.01.2020)

----------


## Нотя

Как только увидела, сразу знала, мне это НАДО, потому что если от НИКИ то это бомба. Спасибо огромное за движный блок!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.12.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ура! У меня тоже теперь есть этот материал! Универсальный! Веселый! заводной! Активность гостей обеспечена. Обожаю такие моменты, где петь не могу, там, как репер-почитаю...Пока учу новогодний вариант, остальное будет уже как семечки! Спасибо, Коля! Просто балдею от твоих материалов! Уже много лет...


Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв и многолетнюю любовь к творчеству Ники плюс! :Yahoo: 
Уже обкатали новогоднюю версию. Зашло действительно классно! :Ok:  Я уже вижу, что этот интерактив будет настоящим хитом не только новогодников, но и других праздников :Derisive: 
С наступающим Новым годом! :Rulezzz 06:

----------

Людмила ZUM (09.03.2020), ТАТЬЯНА55 (21.01.2020)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А вот оно чудо, Коля уже всё за меня продумал! И снова не перестаю повторять, как сделано всё грамотно, профессионально, весело! бери и делай. Спасибо тебе большое за новые изюминки, за щедрость и ПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМ! Берутся за многие делать и озвучки, и миксы, и подложки, но выбираешь из всего качественно сделанные программы, а именно твои, Николай!!!


Ира, большое спасибо за отзыв и высокую оценку моего творчества! Стараюсь все делать грамотно, профессионально и весело. Иначе мои работы были бы не интересны коллегам :Derisive:  Желаю тебе в Новом году вдохновения и творческих успехов! Продолжай нас радовать своими работами, которые всеми любимы и пользуются огромным спросом! :Ok:  
С Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2: 
А всем, кто еще не знаком с творчеством Ирины, я рекомендую зайти в ее мастерскую. Там вы найдете много нового и интересного! :Yes4: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=612

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (21.01.2020)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Вау-вау, просто класс!!!! Просмотрела, изучила- беру в работу!!! Цыганские мотивы - очень даже хорошо! Буду делать в конце второго стола, а потом цыганочку с присоединением, будет все логично и на позитиве!!!!


Татьяна, цыганские мотивы придают интерактиву особый шарм и возможность для яркого финала. Впечатлило на одном из крайних мероприятий, как женщины делали известное движение "холодец". Особенно довольны были мужчины :Derisive:  Конечно, если планируются цыгане из гостей, или ведущая сама выходит в образе цыганки, то получится отличный, логически связанный, блок :Ok:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (22.01.2020), ТАТЬЯНА55 (21.01.2020)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем ,привет! Заскочила только сегодня :Smile3:  с успехом отработала НГ корпоративы с новой фишечкой "Всё у нас,просто класс!"Если ещё есть раздумывающие,надо брать!! :Yahoo:  Сейчас свадебный сезон только начинается,юбилеи косяками,а там и выпускной. К стати о юбилеях, активашка с гостями  заходит ЗДОРОВОооо :Taunt:  Коля ты как всегда неподражаем :Tender:  благодарю!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.01.2020), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.01.2020)

----------


## Dimona

Отработала на новый год и юбилей, очень легко пошло, и весело. Очень часто когда появляется у меня чей-то материал, я его под себя переделываю (разные менталитеты, темпераменты и остальные мои тараканы :), этот материал взяла и пошла работать без откатки и переделки, очень круто. К тому же можно полениться и предоставить голосовым связкам Николая петь песню а не заучивать самой, то вообще красота!!! Коля супер!!!! В моей копилке, всегда есть место твоему творчеству.

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.01.2020), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.01.2020)

----------


## Марина Дудник

ТААААК..... НУ что сказать?????,,,,,,, Коленька как всегда словил волну!!!!! Песне еще и пары месяцев нет, но это реально крутой хитяра! А Николай просто шедеврально придумал её использование на праздниках! Коленька, восхищаюсь твоим талантом, благодарю за то, что делишься с нами им! Не устаю благодарить тебя за креативность и класснючие идеи! Вот вроде ж они все на поверхности, а попробуй ухвати! Как хорошо, что есть ты и твоя команда, кто балует нас, не настолько обладающих воображением.... Люблю твоё творчество и с удовольствием использую твои фишки  в своей работе! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.01.2020)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Вот и я стала счастливой обладательницей этого суперблока!
> Думаю, ведущие со мной согласятся, что вот такие фишки делают наш праздник ярким и незабываемым. Потом гости еще целый вечер напевают слова из этой песни!
> Кстати, спасибо огромное за подробное описание блока, за варианты для поющих и не поющих ведущих, за классные отбивки.
> Все сделано со вкусом! Впрочем, как всегда, на высоте!!!


Татьяна, большое спасибо за отзыв! Действительно, гости могут еще целый вечер напевать. Тем более, что есть наливайка и поздравлялка. Как ни крути, большинство ведущих не поющие. Поэтому им нужно было уделить особое внимание :Aga:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> 100%, проверено не одним банкетом! Если фишечка забойная, да под супер хит, это всегда 100% попадание!


Ира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Под такую зажигательную песню, взятую за основу, всегда 100% попадание! :Yahoo: 



> Коля всегда к своим фишечкам подходит основательно, все безупречно - и в музыке, и в тексте, и в качестве. Все настолько разъяснено, разжевано и положено на блюдечко с голубой каемочкой, что никаких вопросов не возникает. Прописаны сразу все варианты, на все случаи и торжества! Все очень интеллигентно! Стиль НИКИ ПЛЮС, что тут еще сказать. Кто с ним знаком - тот стильный ведущий!  Коль, благодарю за этот блок! Надеюсь он станет украшением моих банкетов (да и не только моих, а и всех, кто уже приобрел и приобретет его) как и все, что ты делаешь своим золотым умом и золотыми руками!


Спасибо за то, что по достоинству оценила лично мою работу и "Ники плюс" в целом! :Ok: 



> С наступающим тебя Новым годом! Пусть он принесет тебе много счастливых, удачных и богатых моментов!!!


Спасибо! Пусть и у тебя в наступившем году все будет в наилучшем виде! :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Как только увидела, сразу знала, мне это НАДО, потому что если от НИКИ то это бомба. Спасибо огромное за движный блок!!!!


Наталья, благодарю за отзыв! Приятно, что работы "Ники плюс" нужны коллегам, которые считают их бомбическими! :Yahoo: 
Пусть этот интерактив всегда будет проходить просто классно! :Ok:

----------


## Успешная

Коля, спасибо за классную, универсальную вещь! Я очень люблю ваши фишки и всегда использую их в работе, они украшение любого праздника.
Этот блок-очередная бомба! Все прописано качественно, текст ложится и запоминается идеально. Спасибо "Ника плюс"! Творческих вам успехов и вдохновения!

----------

Николай Бугаков (05.02.2020)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем ,привет! Заскочила только сегодня с успехом отработала НГ корпоративы с новой фишечкой "Всё у нас,просто класс!"Если ещё есть раздумывающие,надо брать!! Сейчас свадебный сезон только начинается,юбилеи косяками,а там и выпускной. К стати о юбилеях, активашка с гостями заходит ЗДОРОВОооо Коля ты как всегда неподражаем благодарю!!


Таня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Уже успели отработать не только юбилейные, но и свадебные версии :Aga:  Радует, что на свадьбах интерактив проходит так же классно, как и на других праздниках :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Отработала на новый год и юбилей, очень легко пошло, и весело. Очень часто когда появляется у меня чей-то материал, я его под себя переделываю (разные менталитеты, темпераменты и остальные мои тараканы :), этот материал взяла и пошла работать без откатки и переделки, очень круто. К тому же можно полениться и предоставить голосовым связкам Николая петь песню а не заучивать самой, то вообще красота!!! Коля супер!!!! В моей копилке, всегда есть место твоему творчеству.


Лиля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Лучше, все-таки, не лениться и выучить самой. Будет вообще красотища! :Ok:  :Aga:  :Grin:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ТААААК..... НУ что сказать?????,,,,,,, Коленька как всегда словил волну!!!!! Песне еще и пары месяцев нет, но это реально крутой хитяра! А Николай просто шедеврально придумал её использование на праздниках! Коленька, восхищаюсь твоим талантом, благодарю за то, что делишься с нами им! Не устаю благодарить тебя за креативность и класснючие идеи! Вот вроде ж они все на поверхности, а попробуй ухвати! Как хорошо, что есть ты и твоя команда, кто балует нас, не настолько обладающих воображением.... Люблю твоё творчество и с удовольствием использую твои фишки в своей работе! СПАСИБО!!!


Марина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Будем креативить и воплощать в жизнь класснючие идеи и в дальнейшем! :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, спасибо за классную, универсальную вещь! Я очень люблю ваши фишки и всегда использую их в работе, они украшение любого праздника.
> Этот блок-очередная бомба! Все прописано качественно, текст ложится и запоминается идеально. Спасибо "Ника плюс"! Творческих вам успехов и вдохновения!


Валентина, спасибо за отзыв! Наконец-то всё оживает и сезон набирает обороты! Пусть у всех нас всё действительно будет класс! И никак иначе! :Grin:  :Aga:  :Victory:

----------

